# New Democrat Symbol



## Reformingstudent (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Reformed1 (Jun 20, 2005)

I thought that this was the new logo for the DNC:






OK, OK!! I'm only joking! (well...sorta) 



[Edited on 11/04/2004 by Reformed1]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## Solo Christo (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reformingstudent_



*confused* For some reason it still looks like an ass to me.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 21, 2005)

Both parties are wrong.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 21, 2005)

I think it's really, really great that Howard Dean is the chairman of the Demoncratic Party. He really, really shines in that role.


----------



## govols (Jun 22, 2005)

He's really bringing in the money.

Now that Clinton has another woman in his life, maybe he could take over for Dean.


----------

